# Lotion making



## Speckledpup (Dec 3, 2004)

Hope I'm in the right place. I know some of the soap makers also make lotions so hoping they are over here also.

Trying to adjust the thickness of this lotion recipe and need a little help from someone who knows lotion making. 

This recipe is like a cream lotion and I'm wanting something not quite as thick. 

Do I just increase the amount of water and if I do, how much do I need to increase the phenonip by. 

18 oz. Distilled Water 
1.7 oz. Sweet Almond Oil 
1.2 oz. Shea Butter
1.2 oz. Emulsifying Wax 
1 oz. Avocado Oil 
1 oz. Stearic Acid
.2 oz. Phenonip 

Thank you


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I would reduce (or remove) the stearic acid from your recipe.

The usage of phenonip is .5%-1% of total weight of product.

If you remove the stearic acid, your total product is 23.1 oz

For 0.5%, you would use .12 OZ (23.1 * .005)
For 1%, you would use .23 oz (23.1 * .01)


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Just a FYI, phenonip is a paraben preservative. There are non-paraben preservatives available. Check lotioncrafter.com if interested.


----------



## Speckledpup (Dec 3, 2004)

Thank you Cyndi


----------

